# walmer lifeboat



## ted nutt

Morning,would anyone have any information on the incident between the Walmer lifeboat and the sailing ship Carnmoney on the 5th October 1899.Ted


----------



## Watson47

Doesn't appear to be much information on this, but I will look up a few books that I have - hopefully someone with detailed knowledge of Walmer lifeboats will post.

The Carnmoney obviously survived the incident, as she was sunk by U-Boat in 1917, about 150 miles off the West Coast of Ireland.


----------



## ted nutt

Morning,thanks your reply.Another member tridentport sent me the info and five people lost their lives,presumably the lifeboat crew.Ted


----------



## Watson47

Ted, 

Nothing in the books and seemingly nothing of a serious incident in Walmer Lifeboats 'Potted' History ..

http://www.walmer-lifeboat.org.uk/history.htm

Are you sure it was the Walmer lifeboat ... ?


----------



## ted nutt

Morning,thanks your help.Rechecked tridentports post and it was taken from an article in the Belfast Newsletter and named as the Walmer lifeboat.Ted


----------



## Locking Splice

Hi Ted,


My friends are the curators of the Deal Maritime Museum which holds many records of the North Deal, Walmer, and Kingsdown Lifeboats. Will drop them a line and see what they know of this incident.

Regards

Yuge


----------



## ted nutt

Morning,many thanks your help.I thought an incident like this would have been well do***ented.Ted


----------



## Watson47

I am now intrigued by this as well .. !

It will be interesting to see if *Locking Splice* turns up any information.

.. and I agree that an incident such as reported, would have been well do***ented. It may of course be that it has and just hasn't found it's way into the digital age.

I suppose there is also a possibility that it was an error. I have looked at the Belfast Newsletter and it seems clear enough, but some stories find their way into fact, seemingly just because they are repeated - remember the 'Winter Time Change story' of childrens deaths in Scotland, (Orkney I think) that found it's way into fact & was much quoted for nearly 40 years, even in Parliament. Quite recently it was found to have been born from an 'illustration'.


----------



## ted nutt

Morning,it will be interesting too see what turns up from the curators of the museum.Another mystery of the sea or the power of the press?Ted


----------



## Colinv

Having recently done some research into the history of Walmer lifeboat it would appear that there is absolutely no trace of evidence in the archives of the RNLI for any tragic incident occurring to Walmer lifeboat or its crew for 1899 or 1900. There were only four members of the lifeboat crew who have ever died during their service with Walmer lifeboat station and these all occurred over many different years and on all separate occasions to the individuals.


----------



## ted nutt

Morning Colinv,thank's the confirmation,been somewhat of a puzzle these last few year's. 

Ted.


----------



## lindapa

Two of the men who lost their lives in this tragedy were my grandmother's brothers. I have newspaper articles relating to the incident.


----------

